# Butter Seared Scallops with Quinoa and Fresh Vegetables



## WhiskfulThinkin (Oct 1, 2011)

This recipe is deliciously fresh and quick to make! The raw vegetables give it a burst of flavor and the scallops make a lovely contrast with their slight saltiness. 









*Butter Seared Scallops with Quinoa and Fresh Vegetables*
Slightly Modified from Pip and Ebby​
8-10 fresh sea scallops
2 tbsp butter
2 large tomatoes, roughly diced
1 red bell pepper (green/yellow), roughly diced
1 large cucumber, skin peeled off and roughly diced
1 1/2 cup corn kernels
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 lime
2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil
red pepper flakes, to to taste
salt and pepper, to taste

Butter Seared Scallops with Quinoa and Fresh Vegetables
Soak the sea scallops in 2 tbsp melted butter for 20-30 minutes.

While soaking, prepare the quinoa according to package and, when finished, enjoy fluffing it to its full potential with a fork.

In a medium-large bowl, add the tomatoes, red bell pepper, cucumber, corn, garlic, juice from the lime, olive oil, red pepper flakes, and salt and pepper to taste. (This will be delicious by itself! Try to practice self control and refrain from eating half of it. That would be absurd...)

Season the scallops with salt and pepper lightly on both sides and pan fry until cooked. 

Layer first the quinoa, then the vegetable mixture, and lastly the seared scallops in a large serving bowl.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 1, 2011)

This looks delicious!  You're right, I bet it's good even without the scallops!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 1, 2011)

I almost bought some scallops yesterday, too. Now I wish I had.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe, WhiskfulThinkin!

It sounds wonderful and looks fabulous!


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 1, 2011)

Looks great! I am always glad to see a quinoa recipe. I may try this tonight with some steak since that is what have on hand.Is that a basil chiffonade on top?


----------

